# Linux Motavista botea en menos de 2 segundos



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2009)

Me sorprendio mucho ver esta noticia, pero en España lograron botear desde cero Linux Montavista en un microprocesador de Freescale en 1.5 segundos

Aqui les dejo el video explicativo.... 

YouTube - One Second Linux  Boot Demonstration (new version)

  Ojala Windows boteara asi de rapido.......


----------



## capitanp (Jul 15, 2009)

Yo booteo en 8 segundos


YouTube - ASUS Express Gate


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 15, 2009)

Mi ordenador es un Quad-Core Dos, de 4.4 GHZ, 2 gigas de memoria RAM, Gráficos de 256 Mb
y un TB de disco duro.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 15, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Mi ordenador es un Quad-Core Dos, de 4.4 GHZ, 2 gigas de memoria RAM, Gráficos de 256 Mb
> y un TB de disco duro.


Tu comentario no tiene nada que ver con el contenido del post.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 15, 2009)

Pero bootea bastante rápido


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

Yo tengo Debian y bootea en unos pocos segundos, y si le meto un poco de mano, seguro lo hace mas rápido. Tampoco es que mi PC sea tremenda cosa, es muy modesta. Claro, eso es para cargar la terminal, nada de entorno gráfico.  


			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Mi ordenador es un Quad-Core Dos, de 4.4 GHZ, 2 gigas de memoria RAM, Gráficos de 256 Mb
> y un TB de disco duro.


Y? Por lo menos dinos cuanto demora con tu SO (si tenés Win marchaste). Jeje.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 16, 2009)

Tengo windows XP. Siempre he sido muy de windows, pero no me atrevo con el Vista.
Nunca he cronometrado cuanto tarda, pero no más de 10 Sec. (probablemente menos)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 16, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Mi ordenador es un Quad-Core Dos, de 4.4 GHZ, 2 gigas de memoria RAM, Gráficos de 256 Mb
> y un TB de disco duro.



Fe de erratas: 2.4 GHZ, me he equivocado. no os penseis mal he!


----------



## unleased! (Jul 16, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haaaa!!! Ya te iba a preguntar si le hicistes overclocking


----------



## electrodan (Jul 16, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Tengo windows XP. Siempre he sido muy de windows, pero no me atrevo con el Vista.
> Nunca he cronometrado cuanto tarda, pero no más de 10 Sec. (probablemente menos)


Waw! 10 segundos es MUY poco!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 16, 2009)

comparado con el motavista


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 16, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Tengo windows XP. Siempre he sido muy de windows, pero no me atrevo con el Vista.
> Nunca he cronometrado cuanto tarda, pero no más de 10 Sec. (probablemente menos)




10 segundos? para windows XP? definitivamente no lo creo.....  


Como le hiciste?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 18, 2009)

Os gravaré un vídeo.

Pero yo considero "arrancar el ordenador" hasta que se carga la bios y estas cosas, no hastq eu se inicia el sistema operativo


----------



## electrodan (Sep 8, 2009)

Aaaaa... Eso es otra cosa!! La BIOS es independiente del SO.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 9, 2009)

Mientras iba leyendo el post iba pensando en decir que por favor quería un video de windows arrancando en 10 segundos  Te hacías famoso jajaja.


Yo tengo Debian y me arranca en unos 25 segundos, y no tengo ningún maquinon, tengo una notebook de 900MHz con 2Gb de ram (La famosa EEE PC ). Un punto a favor es que usa discos SSD (De estado sólido, no mecánicos).

Igualmente 2 segundos es muy impresionante.

Para los que tengan Linux y quieran probar de acelerar más el arranque, les recomiendo que le den una mirada al finit, finit-alt y finit-mod. Son reemplazos del clásico initr.d.


PD: elosciloscopio, no es por criticar, pero con windows xp estás desperdiciando esa máquina, yo le pondría Red Hat (o si te gusta tanto windows por lo menos vista, para aprobechar un poco el quad core).


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 9, 2009)

la verdad es que con el xp casi no noto la diferencia con el pentium 2 
Alguna vez que he tenido que arrancar linux desde un pendrive por mantenimiento, si que he notado que iva mas rapido, pero una vez que te acostumbras es algo dificil dejarlo.

De todas formas gravaré el video porque la bios se carga MUY rapido


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 9, 2009)

Jaja, el POST de mi máquina (Es lo que vos le decís "carga la BIOS") si tarda un segundo o dos es mucho creo 


Windows XP es una animalada, he visto máquinas donde tarda 4 o 5 minutos inclusive en arrancar :S


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 9, 2009)

4 ó 5 minutos??????????

Si utilizas un 286 no me estraña


----------



## electrodan (Sep 9, 2009)

Tengan en cuenta que Linux Montavista es una distribución dirigida a dispositivos empotrados, ni siquiera se si incluye software de GNU (creo que no). Para cargar el kernel Linux en dos segundos, no se necesitan demasiados recursos.


----------



## hellfull (Sep 9, 2009)

Yo tengo un Athlon 64 4200+ x2 a 2.2 ghz y 2gb de ram y ami me arranca xp en mas o menos 40-50 segundos.pero claro,lleva ya tiempo sin formatear ni desfragmentar,y tengo el disco duro petao de musica y pelis.como que me quedan unos 3 gigas.y el disco es de 160gb.


osciloscopio te recomiento el windows 7 yo lo instale en una particion aparte,y carga muchisimo mas rapido que el xp y es mejor que el vista incluso.aunque es de prueba todavia,yo apuesto por el.tiene mas rendimiento que el xp.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 10, 2009)

La verdad es que dreo que estouy desperdidciando equipo..
Pero por otra parte de donde puedo sacar la licencia del windows 7?

Con lo que me costó el win xp (exactamente nada, porque es pirata)


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Tengan en cuenta que Linux Montavista es una distribución dirigida a dispositivos empotrados, ni siquiera se si incluye software de GNU (creo que no). Para cargar el kernel Linux en dos segundos, no se necesitan demasiados recursos.



Ah, yo ni miré el video todavía, asique ni sabía que era para dispositivos embebidos. En esos casos si suele bootear muy rápido, mi router tiene linux (DD-WRT) y bootea en unos 15 segundos, y tiene además de el GNU básico varias utilidades y software más.



hellfull dijo:


> Yo tengo un Athlon 64 4200+ x2 a 2.2 ghz y 2gb de ram y ami me arranca xp en mas o menos 40-50 segundos.pero claro,lleva ya tiempo sin formatear ni desfragmentar,y tengo el disco duro petao de musica y pelis.como que me quedan unos 3 gigas.y el disco es de 160gb.



Eso es un ejemplo de un sistema operativo y sistema de archivos mal echos. En Linux no hay que "formatear ni defragmentar" nunca (salvo que se tenga que hacer para cambiar de sistema operativo o algo por el estilo), y así te queden 0 bytes libres en el disco rígido, la computadora va a funcionar igual de rápido que siempre


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Exactamente. El tiempo de arranque no tiene por qué verse afectado por el espacio en disco. Por cierto, alguien por aquí decía que el Windows 7 arrancaba más rápido.... dijo yo, comparó el Windows 7 recién instalado contra un XP ya sucio? Eso no es objetivo... Tienen que ser los 2 recién instalados para que la comparación sea obejtiva...

Los File System de Windows llevan por lo menos 5 o más años de atraso, comparándolos con Linux, en donde ya son JORNALIZADOS. No más "scandisk" cuando se corta la luz, ni nada.

Saludos!
Marcelo.

PD: nunca, en toda su historia, una versión de Windows fue más rápida que su predecesora... Ni siquiera es apto comparar tiempo de arranque de Windows 2000 y XP (3.1 y 95 , 95 y 98, 98 y 98SE, 98se y ME, Me y todos los NT, etc.)


----------



## hellfull (Sep 10, 2009)

La licencia de windows 7 la puedes conseguir,por aora de prueba para un tiempo,es una beta mas bien.

Pero si miras por foros y googleas un poco,te encontraras forma de piratearla o alguna ya pirata para que la instales y punto.

De hecho ami me dieron una copia de windows 7 que funciona de por vida,la lastima esque era de 32 bits y yo ya lo queria de 64.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2009)

Cuando instalas Win XP en una PC de buenas caracteristicas, digamos, CPU a 2Ghz, 1Gb de ram, se puede botear en menos de 16 Seg, cuando le activamos "saltar POST" en la bios. Eso es "decente", pero llena el HDD de programas y juegos...

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2009)

el asunto es, para la gran masa de gente que USA la compu pero no quiere lios con programacion ni con nada.

como implementar linux.
si es que se puede.

si fuese asi de facil, listo.
todo el mundo lo baja y a volar, pero supongo que debe haber "cosillas" de incompatibilidad, sino......por que no usarlo ??

si es mas rapido, y gratis .


----------



## electrodan (Sep 12, 2009)

Por supuesto que no necesitas saber un comino de programación (si algunos conocimientos básicos, por ejemplo como instalar programas).
Es cierto que todavía le falta mejorar bastante en algunos aspectos, como por ejemplo en drivers de aceleradores gráficos o dispositivos raros, pero las distribuciones como Ubuntu son increíblemente fáciles de usar. Te invito a bajar un cd y probarlo (no necesita instalación, eso si, desde el cd va bastante lento).


----------



## ars (Sep 13, 2009)

electrodan, si me permites, linux en si no tiene que mejorar con respecto a los drivers, eso es algo propio de los desarrolladores de hardware.

fernandob, sabes que pìenso yo, de porque  la gnete no lo usa y se rehuzan a tenerlo aomco alternativa, poruqe la gente es vaga y/o miedosa al cambio. La gente se acostumbra a algo y le cuesta salir de sus raices, en general es esto para cualquier cosa.
También hay que pensar que Windows viene en prácticamente todas las pc ya instalados o preinstalados, y es o no es porque sea mejor, sino por acuerdos económicos entre las empresas, y de ahi talvez muchos ven dificil a la hora de tener que instalar Linux, poruqe windows ya vieno desde fabrica instalado. Una persona que no entiende nada y lo pones en frente de los dos  so ya instalados y configurados, le va a resultar los 2 igual de complicado.
Simplemente creo que lo difícil es el cambio, y esto lo pobre ne mi casa, tengo instalado Debian, y puse en cosas que a cada uno le gusta en mi casa, y todos lo usan automáticamente, en mi casa solo saben abrir programas y usarlos, no saben nada de config y no notan las dif entre los dos.
Con esto no digo que sea perfecto Linux, pero hay cosas que hay que desmentirlas ya son viejas quedo en el pasado que Linux es difícil.


Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 13, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> el asunto es, para la gran masa de gente que USA la compu pero no quiere lios con programacion ni con nada.
> 
> como implementar linux.
> si es que se puede.
> ...



Como dijo electrodan, no necesitás saber programación obviamente, ni tener conocimientos técnicos. No es más o menos dificil (Aunque en algunas cosas como instalar programas te diría que menos dificil inclusive) usar Linux que Windows, simplemente es _*diferente*_.

Para que te des una idea, a varios amigos se los he echo probar y me han pedido que se los instale definitivamente, incluidas un par de amigas, que no sabian programar ni nada parecido, y lo han usado sin problemas.


Con respecto a los drivers, los que no funcionan muy bien, pueden llegar a dar dolores de cabeza (a mi me pasó una sola vez pero era una pabada con un driver del video), y los que funcionan bien, funcionan MUY bien por lo general.
Por ejemplo para usar una impresora multifuncion, un adaptador USB-WiFi, inclusive un equipo de música -creo que Sony- con entrada USB para audio (cosa rara, se conecta a la pc por usb, no es tan comun), jamás tuve que instalar nada ni nada parecido, con solo conectar ya estaba todo listo para usar (En windows tenés que instalar y configurar drivers, mirar que no estén en conflicto con nada si tenés dos cosas del mismo tipo -dos placas de sonido por ejemplo-, etc).

Los problemas de compatibilidad y drivers, son porque los fabricantes desarrollan mayormente para windows, aunque cada vez más se ve en el hardware o software que uno compra (Compatible con Windows, Mac, y Linux), lo cual me parece excelente.

De todas formas, hoy en día la mayoría de los programas de windows se instalan y andan de maravillas en Linux sin problemas. Y también es posible en varios casos usar drivers de Windows en Linux.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 13, 2009)

Al "usuario final" no le importa si es culpa de los que desarrollan el software o el hardware, solo le interesa que las cosas anden bien.
Otro problema es que los fabricantes habitualmente distribuyen controladores privativos, con todas las desventajas que esto implica.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 13, 2009)

ya tienen el video.

YouTube - Arranque de Windows XP - Windows XP booting

en total tara unos 30s, pero unos pocos en los que salga la pantalla de la placa base.

Definitivamente el windows lo entorpeze todo.
A ver si consigo el wondows 7 y lo instalo en otra particion de prueba.

Saludos muchachos ;-)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 13, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> ya tienen el video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhB-5llU17M&feature=channel_page
> 
> ...


 
ojo, en las 2 compus que tengo(escritorio y note) hasta la pantalla de seleccion de usuario llega rapido, de hecho un poco mas rapido que la tuya. el tema es cuando seleccionas el usuario

me voy a bañar, ordeno media habitacion, miro el monitor, me duermo una siestita y recien ahi puedo usar la compu

por ejemplo la note tarda bastante en ponerse on line

saludos


----------



## ars (Sep 13, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Al "usuario final" no le importa si es culpa de los que desarrollan el software o el hardware, solo le interesa que las cosas anden bien.
> Otro problema es que los fabricantes habitualmente distribuyen controladores privativos, con todas las desventajas que esto implica.


No discuto que al usuario final no le importe, pero eso no era lo que se planteo.


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 14, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> el asunto es, para la gran masa de gente que USA la compu pero no quiere lios con programacion ni con nada.
> 
> como implementar linux.
> si es que se puede.
> ...



En primero lugar, Linux no es más complicado, sino DIFERENTE.
En cuanto a los conocimientos previos, todo lo contrario. Es decir, es más complicado para el usuario avanzado QUE YA ESTÉ ACOSTUMBRADO a Windows. (me incluyo).
Para el usuario PRINCIPIANTE que solo quiere navegar, escuchar musica y ver videos, es más sencillo (por ejemplo, no necesita preocuparse por virus y esas cosas).
En cuanto a sencillez.... agregar o quitar programas en una distro como Ubuntu, es más sencillo que que Windows, ya que ni siquiera necesitas bajarlos, trae un "Agregar o quitar programas" que tiene categorías para buscar inclusive, y te baja de Internet e instala todo automáticamente...

En cuanto a compatibilidad, las cosas están divididas... Yo diría que es más compatible Linux que Windows... Un ejemplo sencillo: tratá de hacer andar un scaner paralelo en Windows Xp... ;-)

La instalación me reculta más automática y sencilla (y rápida) en Linux. No tengo que poner el CD de drivers del Mother, porque ya la distro trae drivers, y si tenés Internet, más fácil aún, ya que trae la última versión y demás... Sin considerar además de que cuando termina la instalación, tenés programas para hacer de todo (y varios de cada cosa), mientras que Windows se instala "pelado".

En lo que considero que no hay discusión posible, es en juegos... Los juegos definitivamente son MUCHO más fáciles de hacer andar en Windows que en Linux...


Por último, contarte algo: hace uños años se hizo una prueba, de tomar 2 grupos de personas QUE NO TUVIERAN CONOCIMIENTO PREVIOS DE PC, y enseñarles tareas básicas, como navegar, redactar textos, etc. Un grupo en Win, otro con KDE (Linux).
Sabés quiénes les resultó más fácil y aprendieron antes? KDE.
Eso demuestra que el principal problema es que es DIFERENTE a lo que estamos ACOSTUMBRADOS, no más DIFÍCIL...

Saludos!
Marcelo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 14, 2009)

Se encuentran mas programas para linux que para windows?
Eso es uno de los mayores problemas que tiene la gente con el vista, por eso 
no quiero hacer un cambio definitivo


----------



## electrodan (Sep 14, 2009)

Depende de que tipo de programas busques. En cuanto a juegos, no he podido encontrar reemplazos libres (si privativos, aunque a veces ni eso) a algunos esenciales que existen para Win. Ejemplos: GTA. Este no tiene ni privativos. Call of Dutty, battlefield, Operation Flashpoint, etc.: no existen reemplazos libres.
Y ahora ando medio quemado con Debian, que de una sin que tocara nada se puso muy loco.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 14, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> Un ejemplo sencillo: tratá de hacer andar un scaner paralelo en Windows Xp


 
que queres decir?? no se si sera suerte pero el genius viejito(mentira, es viejazo)nunca me abandona

la note me vino con vista, encima el starter, me canso de que me tire incompatibilidades por todos lados, ahora desconfio hasta del seven

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 15, 2009)

No juego con el ordenador, me refiero principalmente a softwares de edición de víde, de imágenes...


----------



## saiwor (Sep 15, 2009)

me pregunto que es bootear,,, es lo tarda en prender la computadora?
alguien me podria explicar... por fa.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 15, 2009)

El "boot" es el proceso de puesta en marcha del sistema operativo.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 15, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> que queres decir?? no se si sera suerte pero el genius viejito(mentira, es viejazo)nunca me abandona
> 
> la note me vino con vista, encima el starter, me canso de que me tire incompatibilidades por todos lados, ahora desconfio hasta del seven
> 
> saludos



Si es suerte 

En Windows el hardware viejo va dejando de funcionar con versiones más nuevas de Windows.
En Linux si algo funcionó alguna vez en alguna versión, funciona en otras casi seguro. Y sino, es probable que se pueda usar un driver de otro hardware compatible o pedirle a los devs que escriban un driver.


La cantidad de software disponible para Linux es impresionantemente grande (la verdad yo no me lo imaginaba antes de pasarme a linux para nada). No sé si sea más grande que windows o no, pero hasta ahora cada vez que necesité algún programa para algo, una busqueda en google de dos segundos y ya lo había encontrado.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 15, 2009)

El apt-get cambió mi vida (como la publicidad del Llame Ya).


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 16, 2009)

Realmente es así, y por ahí uno no se da cuenta si usa solo Linux (como en mi caso), hasta que le toca usar Windows después de algún tiempo.

Por ejemplo, hace como dos meses, le tuve que formatear la PC a mi novia porque le funcionaba terriblemente mal (Win XP).
Comprar una licencia,  instalarlo, configurarlo y acomodarlo (esto incluye tocarle un par de cosas para que no funcione tan mal, a mano), instalar todos los programas y configurarlos, buscar todos los drivers, en la mayoría de los casos bajarlos (si no los tenia en cd) e instalarlos, buscar todos los programas (los juegos ya los tenia bajados), fijarme en la etiqueta para volver a poner todos los  serials e instalarlos y reiniciar como 15 veces en el proceso.

La verdad me pareció muy tedioso comparado a instalar Debian:

Bajar un archivo de 16Mb, grabarlo en un pendrive, bootear con el pendrive, seleccionar un par de opciones de lo que quería instalar, y tirarme a dormir (literalmente) hasta el otro día.
Cuando me desperté ya solo se había bajado, instalado y configurado todo.

Inclusive para varias configuraciones de varios programas, lo único que tuve que hacer es copiar una carpeta de nuevo (porque cambié la estructura de las particiones al cambiar de distro -porque yo quise-, sino ni eso), y automáticamente ya tenia las mismas configuraciones en varios programas que tenia en otra distro.

Y después dicen que Linux es má dificil?


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 16, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Por ejemplo, hace como dos meses, le tuve que formatear la PC a mi novia porque le funcionaba terriblemente mal (Win XP).
> Bajar el CD de Windows (y un CD-Key andando), grabarlo, instalarlo, configurarlo y acomodarlo (esto incluye tocarle un par de cosas para que no funcione tan mal, a mano), instalar todos los programas y configurarlos, buscar todos los drivers, en la mayoría de los casos bajarlos (si no los tenia en cd) e instalarlos, buscar todos los programas (los juegos ya los tenia bajados), cracks y serials e instalarlos y reiniciar como 15 veces en el proceso.



En el sentido drivers, Windows 7 avanzó bastante, instala todo sólo. Se nota mucho al instalar en una notebook ya que te olvidás de buscar todos los drivers, una vez instalado, reinicia totalmente funcionando (wireless, cámara, touchpad, etc). Hasta ahora, en funcionalidad, estabilidad y demás, es el mejor SO que he probado, lejos...

Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 21, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:


> En el sentido drivers, Windows 7 avanzó bastante, instala todo sólo. Se nota mucho al instalar en una notebook ya que te olvidás de buscar todos los drivers, una vez instalado, reinicia totalmente funcionando (wireless, cámara, touchpad, etc). Hasta ahora, en funcionalidad, estabilidad y demás, es el mejor SO que he probado, lejos...
> 
> Saludos



Pregunta: el Win 7 que pusiste era un standard o uno que vino en un CD de tu notebook? (un cd "a medida")


----------



## ars (Sep 21, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> Pregunta: el Win 7 que pusiste era un standard o uno que vino en un CD de tu notebook? (un cd "a medida")


Dudo que aya sido a medida como lo nombras, si no estoy mal informaciónrmado en octubre sale oficialmente este so.


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 22, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> Pregunta: el Win 7 que pusiste era un standard o uno que vino en un CD de tu notebook? (un cd "a medida")



Uno standard nomás, versión RTM.


----------



## selain (Oct 28, 2009)

mi acer aspire bootea en 8 segundos 7, por lo regular este windows en casi todas las maquinas arranca mas rapido, mi vercion es x86_64


----------



## MVB (Oct 28, 2009)

Mi pentium 4 arranca en 10 minutos con Windows Vista ... (Es broma)
En verdad nunca he medido este tiempo, creo que es un  poco mas de dos minutos.


----------



## mauro241282 (Nov 16, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Tengan en cuenta que Linux Montavista es una distribución dirigida a dispositivos empotrados, ni siquiera se si incluye software de GNU (creo que no). Para cargar el kernel Linux en dos segundos, no se necesitan demasiados recursos.



Claahh, seguro que tarda mas o menos lo mismo arrancar un terminal DOS 



DriX dijo:


> [...]
> y así te queden 0 bytes libres en el disco rígido, la computadora va a funcionar igual de rápido que siempre


Eso es por que generas una particion para swap, tambien lo podes hacer con windows....



hellfull dijo:


> [...]
> De hecho ami me dieron una copia de windows 7 que funciona de por vida,la lastima esque era de 32 bits y yo ya lo queria de 64.


No notarias la diferencia con la version de 64bits por que casi no hay soft de 64bits. El hard avanzo mucho mas rapido que el soft. Ahora los micro se estancaron (solo evolucionan en la mejora de consumo y velocidad de bus que es el cuello de botella), pero seguramente van a seguir derrochando recursos los programadores.



fernandob dijo:


> el asunto es, para la gran masa de gente que USA la compu pero no quiere lios con programacion ni con nada.
> 
> como implementar linux.
> si es que se puede.
> ...



Por un lado esta el tema del miedo a lo nuevo, extraño, o distinto. Pero por otro lado, la mayoria de las aplicaciones que han evolucionado mucho en entornos privativos, no tienen un buen reemplazo en el software libre. Estan cerca, pero todavia les falta para llegar a un photoshop, corel, altium, etc...

Yo uso linux para tareas cotidianas (navegar, chatear, escribir), pero para hacer desarrollos me tengo que ir a windows lamentablemente....


----------



## electrodan (Nov 25, 2009)

Linux puede ser difícil de configurar en algunos casos, pero cuando lo tienes todo andando, te olvidas.


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 27, 2009)

mauro241282 dijo:


> Eso es por que generas una particion para swap, tambien lo podes hacer con windows....


Nop, no uso ningún tipo de swap, ni en un archivo de paginación ni en una partición, con 2Gb y sin swap vuela 




mauro241282 dijo:


> Estan cerca, pero todavia les falta para llegar a un photoshop, corel, altium, etc...



Reemplazo del Photoshop tenés el "The Gimp", que en mi opinión (y no soy ni de lejos el único) es mejor que el photoshop.
Ahora en cuanto a otros programas como el Autocad por dar un ejemplo, ahí sí que no hay un buen reemplazo, hay que usarlo con Wine (anda de lujo).


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 29, 2009)

la verdad muy bueno el gimp, hace tiempo que lo uso


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 15, 2009)

yo tengo ubuntu e inicia rapido dejame ver cuanto


----------

